# "Atari! Whoa-oh-oh-oh!" Rare game sells for over $13,000



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

> Did you hold onto your old Atari games?
> 
> "Atari! Whoa-oh-oh-oh!" Rare game sells for over $13,000
> 
> Only 13 copies of 'Air Raid' are known to still exist


https://torontosun.com/news/weird/atari-whoa-oh-oh-oh-rare-game-sells-for-over-13000


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

That's $13,000 Canadian. What's that in US dollars?... $13?

[Duck]


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

@zx10guy

You can find out using Windows 10 calculator


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

@zx10guy

And oh by the way what is this suppose to mean?

[Duck] ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

You throw a punch, you duck. Quack quack.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Still don't get it?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Are you trying to say you are better than other people with that [Duck] remark?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Personally I find that [Duck] remark offensive!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

No....cmon....he threw a 'punch' at Canada by denigrating the currency exchange rate. He 'ducked' to avoid any retaliatory punch. 

This is like Internet 101, been around forever.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

And I don't like it. I found it offensive


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I cannot explain it any simpler than that. If you feel offended please report it but I can guarantee you you are in the wrong. It was meant as humourous and I certainly took it as such. Lord knows Ive used it a few hundred times.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

2twenty2 said:


> And I don't like it. I found it offensive


And IMO you are incorrect.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

2twenty2 said:


> And I don't like it. I found it offensive


Nothing wrong with a little tongue in cheek humour. We know that our Canadian dollar doesn't do well across the border.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Cookiegal said:


> Nothing wrong with a little tongue in cheek humour. We know that our Canadian dollar doesn't do well across the border.


Still better than the US dollar....I think we lost the exchange rate in the mid 90s and have yet to get it back. I know the US dollar is below the pound and you all still use UK rates so yeah....getting whupped down here


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

2twenty2 said:


> And I don't like it. I found it offensive


Just out of curiousity, why did you find it offensive?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

80c to $1CAD.. not too bad... when i came to visit the US back in 2000, I think it was $1.67 for each £1. Right now it's $1.39

So the atari game would be about $14.5K USD. 

And TBH I thought Xguy was the one ducking.... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

He was.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

valis said:


> He was.


ahh... well... then I guess I will get some Timmys and wake up a little more because I also don't get the 'offensiveness' of his post.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

valis said:


> Still better than the US dollar


No Tim our dollar is worth less than the U.S. dollar. To buy $1.00 of goods in the U.S. it would cost us nearly $1.25.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> No Tim our dollar is worth less than the U.S. dollar. To buy $1.00 of goods in the U.S. it would cost us nearly $1.25.


Agreed. A friend of mine was looking to fly out here and it would have cost her $1300 CAD, but $900 USD if I was to fly there.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Whups thats my bad.

Finance is NOT my strong point. It goes to 'open wallet, do I have money' and stops there.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

valis said:


> Just out of curiousity, why did you find it offensive?


That's $13,000 Canadian. *What's that in US dollars?... $13?

[Duck] *

I find those comments to be offensive.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

valis said:


> No....cmon....he threw a 'punch' at Canada by *denigrating* the currency exchange rate. He 'ducked' to avoid any retaliatory punch.
> 
> *This is like Internet 101, been around forever.*


Doesn't make it right!

And also...........

Definition of *denigrating* : tending or serving to insult or belittle someone a *denigrating* stereotype


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

And what, exactly, is denigrating about that?

If I said now 'moose' would that be denigrating? Or is it possible you dont understand?

Not trying to be rude just trying to figure out where this went sideways.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

valis said:


> And what, exactly, is denigrating about that?
> 
> If I said now 'moose' would that be denigrating? * Or is it possible you dont understand?*
> 
> Not trying to be rude just *trying to figure out where this went sideways.*


*What's that in US dollars?... $13?

[Duck] *

YOU don't understand > That doesn't bother you because it was not directed at you, it was directed at me!

Remember > TSG family friendly site.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

2twenty2 said:


> Doesn't make it right!
> 
> And also...........
> 
> Definition of *denigrating* : tending or serving to insult or belittle someone a *denigrating* stereotype


Btw, the denigrating part was why he added 'duck'; it is a humourous expression used when something volatile is VOLUNTARILY spoken of and is always used in jest.

Just because you do not like it does not make it wrong. I dont like green; does it yet exist?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

2twenty2 said:


> *What's that in US dollars?... $13?
> 
> [Duck] *
> 
> YOU don't understand > That doesn't bother you because it was not directed at you, it was directed at me!


And? What part of 'in jest' are you not understanding?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

2twenty2 said:


> it was directed at me!


It wasn't directed at you Knuck, your post wasn't even quoted. It was directed at all Canadians and Canada as a whole. I think Canada can take it and I know I can. 

If you feel slighted, that's your right. We can't tell you how to feel. But, as you know, the proper procedure would be to report rather than having this back and forth in a Tech-Related News thread. However, I can tell you right now it would be rejected as unfounded.

Now this concludes this discussion. If anyone wishes to continue it then it should be done via personal conversation (private message).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

valis said:


> Whups thats my bad.
> 
> Finance is NOT my strong point. It goes to 'open wallet, do I have money' and stops there.


Mine's more digital... open Wells Fargo app, use Face ID, open eyes slightly to see balances.... lol

Anyways back on topic... There is a lot of nostalgia for games and once those dwindle in numbers the cost will go up... but that's only because of what one perceives the value of the item and the other that would buy it.

Original Final Fantasy VII for PS2 was going for somewhere like $100 USD even though it was a greatest hit at $20 if memory serves before it was no longer sold.

Still that is a good chunk of change to sell...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Couriant said:


> Mine's more digital... open Wells Fargo app, use Face ID, open eyes slightly to see balances.... lol
> 
> Anyways back on topic... There is a lot of nostalgia for games and once those dwindle in numbers the cost will go up... but that's only because of what one perceives the value of the item and the other that would buy it.
> 
> ...


Saw an auction for Goldeneye 64 (spent waaaaay too much time playing that; cool part was I got to turn my son onto it as I still had the console) that went for like 15k. Its a cuckoo market for nostalgia.

Im sorta a pack rat; prior to the divorce had ALL my old consoles going back to the 2600.


----------

